# Couple of Recipe's from the far North...



## kutya (Sep 11, 2006)

Irish Cream:


1 Can Eagle Milk 14oz
1PT Half and Half
1 Heaping Tblsp baking Cocoa
1 Scant tsp instant coffee
1/2 tsp Coconut flavoring
1 C Winsor Whiskey 


Add all to a blender, store in the Fridge...






Kalhua:
12C Sugar
6 C Water
4oz Freeze dried Coffee
1 5th Everclear
4oz Vanilla


Mix Sugar, water, and coffee. Stir and bring to a slow boil for 45 min to 1 hour. This will thicken the brew. Remove from heat add vanilla and everclear slowly, and it will really boil up. Store for one week, and enjoy.






My personal favorite:




Limon Cello:




10 Lemons
1 Liter Vodka (100 Proof+)
3 C white sugar
4 C water


Zest/ Grate rinds of lemons
in a large glass bottle mix vodka and lemon rinds cover loosely let sit at room temp one week.


After one week. Boil water and sugar for 15 min, let this cool to room temp.


Stir vodka mixture into syrup. Let sit overnight. Strain out rinds put into glass bottles and cork. Let this age at room temp for 2 weeks.


After two weeks place in freezer, this should not freeze solid, but get thicker. Enjoy.....


----------



## sangwitch (Sep 11, 2006)

I'm reading this Lemon Cello for the second time and I see that you put it into bottles with corks. It will thicken but still pour? Do you just enjoy this straight up? The first time I read it I thought it was going to be like an Italian ice to be eaten with a spoon.


----------



## kutya (Sep 11, 2006)

I have only had this straght up, and yes it should pour. It will still be very much a "thick" liquid. I gave this to my sister once, and I don't know what she did wrong, but hers froze solid, so leave a little room in the bottle. I think you will enjoy this....


----------



## Coaster (Sep 11, 2006)

I mix my Lemon Cello with Squirt. Dunno why, but I learned to do it from my parents who mix theirs too.


----------

